#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές e-ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Κυριακή, 17.10.2010, 09:00~18:00
*Πού :* Κάθε Μέλος ψηφίζει στην έδρα του Περιφερειακού Τμήματος όπου βρίσκεται την ημέρα των εκλογών, ως εξής: βλ. *ΕΔΩ*.
*Θέμα :* Εκλογές για το e-ΤΕΕ (Τμήμα Πληροφορικής & Επικοινωνιών ΤΕΕ)

Η Διοικούσα Επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ αποφάσισε την προκήρυξη εκλογών για την ανάδειξη των αιρετών μελών των οργάνων του e-ΤΕΕ.

Το Τμήμα Πληροφορικής & Επικοινωνιών του ΤΕΕ (e-TEE)  αποτελεί μία  πρωτοβουλία του ΤΕΕ, με στόχο να διευρύνει τον θεσμικό του ρόλο ως  Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος του Κράτους και για τα θέματα Πληροφορικής  και  Επικοινωνιών και να δημιουργήσει ένα βασικό πόλο έκφρασης του  συνόλου  των επιστημόνων ΤΠΕ. 15.000 μηχανικοί ΤΠΕ αποτελούν ήδη μέλη του  ΤΕΕ,  ενώ στο e-TEE μπορούν να εγγράφονται ως μέλη και μη μηχανικοί   επιστήμονες ΤΠΕ. Στην προσωρινή Δ.Ε. του e-TEE συμμετέχουν και οι   πρόεδροι της ΕΜηΠΕΕ και της ΕΠΥ.

*Προκήρυξη Εκλογών e-TEE :* Το πλήρες κείμενο της προκήρυξης

*Συνήθεις Ερωτήσεις :*

Ποιος μπορεί να ψηφίσει;Πώς μπορώ να γίνω Μέλος;Πώς εγγράφονται στο Μητρώο του e-ΤΕΕ οι μη μηχανικοί, επιστήμονες ΤΠΕ;Πώς μπορούν να γίνουν μέλη οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι Μηχανικοί / Μηχανολόγοι-Ηλεκτρολόγοι Μηχανικοί     απόφοιτοι πριν το 1994;Μέχρι πότε μπορώ να γίνω Μέλος;Ποια σώματα εκλέγονται από τις εκλογές της 17ης Οκτωβρίου;Μπορώ να είμαι υποψήφιος;Μέχρι πότε μπορώ να υποβάλω την υποψηφιότητα μου;Σε ποια κατάσταση βρίσκεται η αίτηση που έχω στείλει στο e-TEE;Ποιοι είναι οι υποψήφιοι;Πώς μπορώ να ενημερωθώ για το πρόγραμμα των υποψηφίων;Απαιτείται καταβολή συνδρομής για να ψηφίσω στο e-TEE;Πόσους σταυρούς μπορώ να βάλω;
*Πηγή :* e-ΤΕΕ

----------

